
Free.cloudbrowser Not Working? - rspbrryrbtssn
hey look i know little to nothing about internet or browser-esque things but i use this on my school chromebook because i am 16 without a phone, i opened a ssl server reader thingy and it said it is expired
its pathetic but i need to use this, i cant really go into too much detail but it is the only way i can truly get ahold of my friends. why is it doing this? also something about security came up but this was the first time it ever ever did
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.isitdownrightnow.com](https://www.isitdownrightnow.com)

~~~
rspbrryrbtssn
it says it is down for them too...and i know the creator is on this website so
im hoping he/she would stop in and say hi and tell me what is or isn't going
on

------
rspbrryrbtssn
so every free proxy web browser website ever is blocked or expensive and this
chromebook cannot download anything. so im really at a lost. i need to know if
there is absolutely anyway i can be able to use free.cloudbrowser (assuming it
is not blocked) or something like it. or should i email cris??

------
rspbrryrbtssn
the reason i am 16 without a cell phone is because i had to move into my
grandparents home in september due to my only guardian dying in our home in
july. they are not super old but im a 16 y/o girl and they dont trust me on
the internet. thanks and im sorry to intrude.

------
rspbrryrbtssn
my friend explained to me that it has something to do with the certificate
expiring and that i just have to wait until it comes back online. but im
scared my school will still block it

------
rspbrryrbtssn
i would email him but i am afraid of my full first and last name being
known...

